# Is this reasonable?



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

We are in the process of opening our barn. 

We're asking for $350 full care.

This includes:
12x12 stall, turnout daily (weather permitting)
Grain (Nutrena pelleted feed) and hay twice daily.
Blanketing when necessary.
Free holding for vet/farrier.

Access to:
Lockable tack lockers
5 wash stalls
84 acres of private trails & pond
Indoor arena
2 outdoor arenas (soon one to include jumps)
Free trailer parking

And soon lessons and clinics.

Does that sound fairly reasonable?


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

yes thats reasonable


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Very reasonable. That's more than we get for $350 around here.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i want to board at your barn !


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome. The average here is around $450. We want to be competitive but cover our costs. At this rate we'll be breaking a little above even.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

JumpingTheMoon said:


> We are in the process of opening our barn.
> 
> We're asking for $350 full care.
> 
> ...


Very reasonable....

I charge $375. 
I have what you have listed, but only 2 wash stalls (1 indoor, and 1 out)
-1 Heated indoor arena, 1 sand ring (jumps available..but responsible for set up and take down) although we usually have a small course set up most times, and people just use it, and adjust to their needs
-Feed we do hay 3/day and Grain 2/day
-Blanketing included (but do charge extra if horse requires wraps or combination blankets 5$/day)
-Stalls are 12x12 as well.
-I don't run lessons, but boarders can bring in their own coaches if they desire


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Very cool! Yeh we're encouraging bringing in coaches as well.


----------



## shortbusgeek (Oct 23, 2009)

It's actually totally dependent upon where you're located. Here in the Atlanta area, it's very common to find the amenities you have for an average of $600 a month. There are a few places where you can find it for $450 to 550, and quite a few more where you can find it for $800 to $1200 a month.

Now, you're probably thinking, that's crazy! Well, let's take property taxes as just one example. My wife's family owns a 270 acre tract 45 minutes north of Atlanta that the property taxes run around $2700 a year on. Go just 30 minutes south to where we're at and it's quite a bit more expensive. We're currently looking for a larger farm (we're on 5 acres at the moment) but I have to keep the county lines and taxes in mind to figure into our costs. There's a 13 acre farm we absolutely love right down the road in the city of Milton, Fulton County. Wanna take a guess as to how much taxes on it are? $5910 per year, which comes out to $454 per acre. Now, I don't know what your taxes are on your 84 acres, but I'd be willing to wager that they're a good bit less than $38k per year, right? (That's $454 per acre for 84 acres.) We have to figure that $500 average monthly tax payment into our fees that we charge for boarding. (You also have to take into account that the county where that farm is has an ordinance that allows a maximum of one horse per acre. So if we own two horses ourselves, we can only board 11. That's $45 a month per boarded horse that we have to charge just to cover our property taxes.)

Anyhow, good luck with your new facility! We wish you all the best!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Where are you located? I'm in the Lehigh Valley, PA where the top boarding facilities are as cheap as $650, average is $400. However, closer to Philadelphia and across the river in NJ, these prices are close to double!! Location and reputation really are a huge factor. I'd say you can definately be competitive with other facilties, as long as you consider what types of trainers and boarders are at the other barns. Are you planning on marketing your farm as a family place, show place, trail place?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JumpingTheMoon said:


> We are in the process of opening our barn.
> 
> We're asking for $350 full care.
> 
> ...


I could only dream of paying that for outdoor board alone and get even half of what you offer. It is not only reseanable but I would bring the prices up.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> I could only dream of paying that for outdoor board alone and get even half of what you offer. It is not only reseanable but I would bring the prices up.


Agree... Keep in mind that it's a lot harder to raise the prices after they're set. I'd actually start a little higher and you can always drop them if you don't get a ton of interest.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thats very reasonable around here. My mare was on pasture board for about that much. no wash rack, no indoor, two outdoors. no holding for vet or farrier, and younger kids did most of the barn work.

as long as you keep with local rates you're probably going to do better. but you also have to give good care, thats what really keeps people. keep knowledgable experienced staff. You probably figured this out, or will, if you want to make $$ you should focus on the lesson/show program, if you want to teach. It not uncommon for barns to charge a ring fee for outside trainers (between $10-15) can be paid by the trainer or the boarder. And soem barns even allow use of facilities for $20 or so, and short term/ overnight care. 

I can expect to pay between $400-$650 for something like that in my area.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

You need to up your prices because you are only hurting yourself by charging next to nothing. If you are concerned about getting people in fast enough to pay for it charge an introductory rate. Like first 3 months $350 and then $425 after that or whatever is average in your area... You need to compete on value and not costs... draw customers in by doing what you promise and take care of your customers. Be honest and keep a clean barn. VALUE VALUE VALUE!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

IMO if there are alot of barns in your area value will work our better, but if there are relatively fewer barns cost might be more effective.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Add up:

Mortgage or rent
Electric
Water
Feed
Hay
Bedding
Labor (if you have help)
Diesel or Gas for tractors, mowers
Toiletries if you have a bathroom
Savings for emergencys
Insurance

And then divide that by however many boarders you plan to have and that's the MINIMUM you should have. Don't forget to charge for your time too. Running a boarding facility is very time consuming! Mine is small (25 horses) and I work constantly. 

Best of luck!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Actually, we'll be the only barn of our kind in our area, South East Indianapolis. Comparable barns are at least an hour away. The closest barn to us charges $250 but... they have a very bad reputation, don't have a quarter of the facilities, and the facilities they do have are rundown and the people that own/run it aren't friendly at all. 

Our goal is to have a fun, friendly atmosphere, not just with a goal of showing. I'm going to hold horsemanship clinics once a month, my co-manager is going to be giving dressage lessons, both of us are going to give centered riding lessons as well. We've already talked to a few notable coaches in the area to come by and instruct at clinics.

We're also going to use the trails, and encourage others to do the same.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Maybe your very low rate could be an introductory offer to get your name out, like the first however many new boarders get this rate for x amount of months. Then bring it back up a little higher then you were thinking of charging so you can come out a little better that just above even.

to your OP, yes, I think that rate is more than reasonable, to the boarders though, not to you. You should be looking to make a little more profit than just over the breaking even point...

The bottom line is that if you are happy charging what you are then go for it! Keep us posted how it goes to be running your own boarding barn! That is my dream BTW!


----------



## JoJo1950 (Dec 14, 2009)

I am in Valpo and I know exactly where you are at. I pay $250 for a stall, with hay included. If JoJo is in the stall, I feed, if in the pasture the stable feeds. No inside wash stall but there is an indoor arena, which is not heated but does have a nice heated viewing room. We ride the back country roads, no trails. The owner and other horse owners are terrific, makes a huge difference. The best part is it is only 5 minutes from my house. This is what makes it possible to own my horse. I do not have to drive 30 or 45 minutes to get there. Keep this in mind with your pricing. I know I-465 makes travel relatively conveniet but be sensitivity to how far your potential clients travel. Going from Carmel to your place make take away depending on traffic. That being said, you have a great place. Maybe the next time I am in Indy on business I can stop by. Good Luck.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

For where we are, there's actually a ton of boarders that have to go to Carmel, Noblesville, etc to get board. 

We already have 5 of the 6 stalls we're offering prebooked and more people wanting to come in the spring. So I think we're going to do alright.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

Raise your prices! Your going to loose money. Then people will take advantage of you. Do $350-450/MO for first month and $250-600 after. 

Trust us!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

We're breaking even. We can't really ask for much more or we won't be competitive.


----------



## dezzistar (May 24, 2011)

wow I wish I boarded in your area! My barn charges $665 per month and we are by far the cheapest board in the area. I know of several barns near us who charge over $ 1,500 a month.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I think it depends where you're located. Where I live, $350 will get you basic full board but only at a little tiny 2 acre place in someone's backyard with 0 access to trails and maybe a small outdoor arena. Your place sounds golden!


----------

